# Free tent in Fort Bragg, CA



## misanthropicrustacian (Feb 19, 2014)

theres a free large tent in fort bragg for anyone in that area seeking some shelter from the rain this year, you could fit 4-5people in there+some animals, its blue. the tent was left beside the traintracks that lead from the graveyard, (in the northern part of town) to willitts, they are the tracks only the tourist train goes along , you enter the graveyard and find the tracks in the back that run along a fence for a while and from where the graveyard ends the tent is no more than a mile past the first sharp curve to the left of the tracks as the hill goes down. I stashed it there in '09 , idk if its still there n hopefully the rain didn't wash it down the hill to the river, but i laid it down by a couple large roots and its hidden by all the ferns. where i placed it is also really close to the tracks, i called it "stashed" but really, its just barely hidden so if you take your time looking at the ferns and under them its not hard to find, like i said if its still there.-cheers


----------

